# BERLIN OPEN 6/02 100% payout



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Third stop for Northern Open Anglers Association this Sat at Bonner Rd. Ramp.

Takeoff time is 6:30a- registration will begin at 5am.

Anglers are returned 100 percent of entries the day they fish regardless of participation- ALWAYS paying the top10 spots!

Making for a full field payout on the capped field of 60 teams- over $5000 to first and a grand all the way to fourth! 

Skeeter Reeel money bonus up to $3000 for winners and FREE points for the BassFanArmy weekend warrior championship!

Ramp pays accepted- have about 15 or so spots left.

Details at www.dobass.com

nip


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Nip clear some space in your PM's


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Sent mine in today.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be there, from what I hear the bite has been on!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Duuude!  

You got me... I have fished 9 hours at lado Sat with one bite- 9 hours at BERLIN monday with not even a tap- went to Erie even Tues for 8 hours and caught two!!!

I'm near committing fishacide...gotta start living right or somethin!!!

I figured there somekinda bite goin' on as folks are scrambling last minute to get in on this one- mail call Friday is it. After that, remaining spots open for lottery draw at [email protected] 

Glad youll be out Goodday and all!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

FRIDAY 6/1/07

TEN ramp pays are available- field consists of 50 teams currently:

*50 Team payout = 1 in 4.1 to get a 100% check of any below

1st- $4200
2nd- $1700
3rd- $1000
4th- $850
5th- $600
6th- $350
7th-10th $200

BIGBASS1- $300
BIGBASS2- $200*

Payout increase with each boat to the capped field of 60! Up to $3500 bonus for a Vic's Skeeter Boat win!

I say 11.34lbs for win - 5.5lb for a check...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

5.5 for a check.....phueeee! Sounds encouraging See Ya in the A.M. Warm up those vocal cords BABY!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I listened to the enemy what can I say!!! 

I thought we had a check with over 8 lbs- yikes!!!

Complete web specific page now available below:
http://www.dobass.com/07NOAA/BERLIN/6207.html

Enjoy~
nip


----------

